# A joke for all you Sunday Shoppers!



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

She goes into Wal-Mart and tells the clerk she wants a refund for the toaster she bought because it doesn't work. The clerk tells her that he can't give her a refund because she bought it on special.

All of a sudden, the woman throws her arms up in the air and starts screaming "GRAB MY BREASTS! GRAB MY BREASTS!"

The clerk, not knowing what to do, runs to get the store manager. The manager comes up to the woman and asks, "What's wrong?"

She explains the situation with the toaster. He tells her that he can't give her a refund because she bought it on special.

Once again, the woman throws her arms up in the air and starts screaming "GRAB MY BREASTS! GRAB MY BREASTS!"

In shock, the store manager pleads, "Ma'am, why are you saying that?"

In a huff, the woman says, "BECAUSE, I LIKE TO HAVE MY BREASTS GRABBED WHEN I'M GETTING SCREWED!

---Her money was refunded.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Great one Jim. I would like her to be at our Wal-Marts and start screaming that, hell I would as any red blooded citizen would, help her in her time of need. :furious::furious:


----------

